# Just Joined a gym



## Graeme (Feb 22, 2012)

Just taken the plunge today & joined the gym. I've been looking to do this lately, I've slowly been building up my fitness levels, mainly though walking, but me & the wife have joined up.  A good bonus is we can take our wee boy who is 21 months down to the pool as well 

Although the high blood pressure and Diabetes require me to get a letter from the doctors, so they have a consent form & I dropped it off today at the docrtors so I can't get full use of the gym facilities just now.  Hoping there shouldn't be any problems with it anway!! 

Here's hoping I stick to it all! My pockets a lot lighter already... 
G


----------



## gail1 (Feb 22, 2012)

good for you well done on being so brave Keep as posted as to how its going


----------



## Northerner (Feb 22, 2012)

Well done Graeme - I hope you enjoy it!  I used to go to a gym and enjoyed it, but it's just not convenient for me these days, but it can become quite addictive once you start seeing results


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 22, 2012)

Good for you.....................

Less weight, lower BP................


----------



## Graeme (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks.  I've been serious about the gym before at two spells in my life.  I really stuck with it both times & seen the results, so I know what I have to do.

It's the next stage, I've lost 2.5 stone so far so I need to do something.  I seem to have my diet under control in terms of managing BG levels & sensible eating (most of the time  ).

Should have known I would need a doctors letter though!


----------



## Graeme (Feb 22, 2012)

definitely! I Have to get the BP lower!!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 22, 2012)

Graeme said:


> definitely! I Have to get the BP lower!!



I imagine it's the big weights that you need to avoid with high BP, but the aerobic stuff - bikes, treadmill, X-trainers, rowers - should be fine. I know that my running has a very beneficial effect on my BP


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 22, 2012)

Graeme said:


> definitely! I Have to get the BP lower!!



What was your last BP result if you don't mind me asking.....?


And Alan, I didn't even consider type of exercise with high BP, thank you.....


----------



## Graeme (Feb 22, 2012)

No, I hadn't considered the types of exercise either. Although it's mainly the cardio exercises I will be concentrating on

My BP has been quite high and I have been put on meds for it.  I now have a monitor at home to use to monitor as the nurse finally thought that I maybe had a touch of white coat hypertension.  I was getting readings of at highest around 140/110 at a guess can't remember exactly, although they did go down from this.  I've been taking readings 2 x morning & 2 x evening the last few days at home, big difference consistently around 120/90 though. still high, Ill probably get my ramipril increased, although the continuing weight loss & exercise should help.


----------



## Copepod (Feb 22, 2012)

Hope the gym goes well, Graeme - and that your 21 month old has a good waterproof nappy!


----------



## Steff (Feb 22, 2012)

Greame well dome good luck x


----------



## Graeme (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks people for the encouragement.

Only problem, after paying 30 quid for the doctor's letter, the letter advised as BP was high only exercise would be a gentle swim.  Gave it to the gym, and told them, I have been monitoring at home to record the results (as advised by nurse, not doctor) and this so far has been showing consistently lower readings. Gym has advised to show the results at the end of the so I may need another letter to finally be allowed to use the gym I am paying for doing exercise I have been advised to be doing! 

Honestly, this is enough to make my BP rise!!!


----------



## Medusa (Feb 25, 2012)

hi, i was just about to ask what was the medical advice on exercise before you start pounding the treadill.... something you may like to consider for the future is the portable blood pressure monitors you can use while training.... i dont know how pricey they are but you would be able to stop exercise if your bp got too high during..... i wish you luck with your exercise and definitely praise your motication so far


----------



## Copepod (Feb 25, 2012)

Walking or cycling might be cheaper gentle exercise until you get blood pressure a bit lower, Graeme. Frustrating, but it's true that moderate exercise and more does raise blood pressure.


----------



## Carina1962 (Feb 25, 2012)

I joined a gym nearly a year ago and its the first time ever in my life that i have kept it up and going regularly, 3 times a week in my lunch hour.  I have to say that it has definately improved my BP and has lowered it and i enjoy going and feel lots better for it but i thought it would help me lose weight which it hasn't so i am now reviewing my diet and hoping to see a dietician to discuss this but no regrets for joining and so glad i did


----------



## Bazonian (Mar 25, 2012)

*Graham*

Good luck Graham , I am hoping to have my gym induction tommorow. Feel a bit daunted by it. I am hoping a mate will go with me one evening per week, maybe get my Mp 3 player working, and play my big country songs. to motivate me.


----------

